# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Pfeifer En Hyperactief

## carina

hoi...
ik had een vraag.

een jongen die ik ken beweert dat hij pfeifer heeft.
maar zegt dat hij hyperactief is.

kan je van pfeifer hyperactief worden???????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????


groetjes carina

----------


## bianca78

volgens mij word je daar niet hyperactief van want je word er juist moe van.dus er klopt iets niet volgens mij want mijn dochter van bijna 9 heeft 2 jaar geleden de zelfde ziekte gehad en ze was nog te moe om te fietsen of om naar school te gaan.
zelfs eten was voor haar vermoeiend dus hyper kan niet

----------


## Luuss0404

De symptomen die het meeste voorkomen en opvallen zijn: keelpijn, koorts, opgezette lymfeklieren en natuurlijk de vermoeidheid. Toch heeft niet iedereen last van de vermoeidheid. De één moet heel veel rusten terwijl de ander gewoon door kan gaan met zijn dagelijkse activiteiten. Andere symptomen die wel eens voorkomen zijn: vergroting van de mild en lever, hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, transpireren, bloeduitstortinkjes in de mond en hoesten.

Wat ik ergens gelezen heb is dat sommige mensen door het gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen hyperactief worden, maar bij Pfeiffer zijn er geen medicijnen.

----------

